# Welche Trinkblase?



## mikeorbreak (28. September 2013)

Habe einen Deuter Superbike (18exp?) rucksack - ist ein etwas älteres modell.
Würde jetzt gerne mal eine trinkblase nachrüsten. Füllmenge 2-3 liter.
Mir fehlt etwas der überblick, hab bis jetzt was über camelbak antidote und deuter streamer gefunden.
Passt z.b. das Camelbak antidote mit 3liter in meinen rucksack rein?
Was sind die unterschiede der einzelnen systeme? Oder ist es im endeffekt egal, was ich nehme.
Wichtig ist mir, dass das system zu 100% dicht hält.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (28. September 2013)

100% gibts nicht, ist egal welches system du nimmst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (28. September 2013)

Nach dem Trinken den Schlauch kurz freiblasen. Dann tropft es weniger.


----------



## Veloce (28. September 2013)

Die 3 Liter Source/ Deuter Blase paßt in Deinen Superbike rein .

Ich kombiniere die Deuter Trinkblase allerdings mit einem artfremden Mundstück   Big Bite  und  Ergo Hydrolock von Camelbak .


----------



## beat_junkie (28. September 2013)

Veloce" data-source="post: 10982401"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Ich kombiniere die Deuter Trinkblase allerdings mit einem artfremden Mundstück   Big Bite  und  Ergo Hydrolock von Camelbak .



was hast du gegen das originale mundstück?


----------



## Veloce (28. September 2013)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> was hast du gegen das originale mundstück?



Die vorherige Version davon hatte ziemliche Auslauftendenzen .
Daraufhin bin ich trotz 100 % er Deuter Überzeugung  zum  Camelbak Mundstück  gewechselt . Das funktioniert jetzt schon 3 Jahre einwandfrei . Die neuen Source Mundstücke sind ok  aber ich mag jetzt nicht deswegen die Camelbak Teile wegschmeißen .


----------



## cytrax (28. September 2013)

http://source-military.com/12-hydration-accessories
http://sourceoutdoor.com/14-hydration-systems


----------



## Syborg (29. September 2013)

Ich benutze das Trinksystem Platypus Big Zip SL mit 3,0 Liter Kapazität. Bin sehr zufrieden damit, nachdem ich so einiges ausprobiert habe. 

Der SlideLock (so eine Art Plastikreissverschluss) ermöglicht ein problemloses, tropffreies schließen, lässt sich weit öffnen und ist daher sehr leicht zu reinigen und dient gleichzeitig als praktischer Tragegriff.
Die Folie ist polyamidfrei, flexibel, extrem strapazierfähig und mit einer antimikrobiellem Beschichtung versehen. Auf Dauer bleibt somit alles geschmacksneutral. Das Verschlussventil ist ergonomisch und rechtwinklig, damit das gesamte Trinksystem ohne zu tropfen verstaut werden kann. Außerdem ist das Trinksystem mit einem Schnelllöseschlauch ausgestattet. Dadurch lässt sich der Behälter extrem einfach befüllen, reinigen und wechseln.

Für mich das derzeit beste System auf dem Markt.

Hoffe das hilft Dir ein wenig bei der Entscheidungsfindung

Gruß Helmut


----------



## pedax (29. September 2013)

also ich hab einen Camelbak (seit ca. 2 Jahren) und der ist noch immer absolut dicht und geschmacksneutral, kann den also nur wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## mikeorbreak (29. September 2013)

Danke für die Antworten.
Hab mich noch ein wenig schlau gemacht.
Aus irgendeinem Grund hat der Camelbak Antidote etwas mehr überzeugt.
Bin noch am Überlegen ob 2 oder 3l.
Aber nachdem der 3 liter Camelbak in meinen Rucksack passt, werde ich wohl den großen ausprobieren.


----------



## schurwald-biker (29. September 2013)

habe mit den Deuter Streaner-Blasen schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Hatte schon zwei, beide waren dann früher oder später an der Kupplung zum Schlauch undicht.

Ich habe jetzt eine Ergon-Blase im Deuter-Rucksack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ---III--- (7. Oktober 2013)

Hab mir im Frühling die 3 Liter Deuter-Streaner-Blase gekauft. Fahre in der Saison 4-5 mal die Woche, bis heute keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## xrated (7. Oktober 2013)

Meine Blase von Camelbak ist jetzt 6 Jahre und hält immer noch. Gereinigt wird das mit Chlor sonst bräuchte ich jedes Jahr einen neuen Schlauch.


----------



## Boshard (7. Oktober 2013)

Hab die Deuter Source 3L.
Funktioniert sehr gut und leicht zureinigen.


----------



## mikeorbreak (7. Oktober 2013)

Hier mein erstes Feedback, hab seit kurzem den Camelbak Antidote 3l in Verwendung.
Handhabung top.
Bis jetzt zweimal beim Biken verwendet.
War überrascht, dass ich mit dem Camelbak fast doppelt so viel getrunken habe, wie normalerweise mit Flasche.
Für die Schlauch-Befestigung am Rucksackträger muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen (Der Deuter-Befestigungsriemen für den Schlauch sitzt etwas zu tief).
Das Reinigen bzw. trocknen ist vielleicht nicht 100% optimal, aber nach ein paar mal üben wird das schon noch


----------



## heuchler (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte einerseits den Deuter, original Camelbak und zusätzlich noch einen Geigerigg.
Finde alle Systeme für sich sehr gut.
Geigerrig hat ein Pumpsystem das über eine extra Blase hinter der Flüssigkeitsblase Druck aufbaut und man somit nicht mehr "sucken" muss. Beim Joggen bin ich teilweise so außer Puste dass ich es zu Schätzen gelernt habe. 

Und netter Nebenbeffekt ist dass man sich mit der Plörre auch die Schuhe säubern kann da es halt rausspritzt.

Alle drei sind nicht perfekt und habe auch alle die selben Probleme: die Blase läuft irgendwann an wenn man nicht nur Wasser nimmt.
Mit dem Reinigungsset, Kuckident und dem Blasenbügel aber alles kein Thema.


----------



## xrated (7. Oktober 2013)

Man braucht die Blase nur rausnehmen, dann füllt man etwas von dieser Flasche ein:





Rest Wasser, dann paar Stunden stehen lassen und das Ding ist blitzblank. Auch Schimmel im Schlauch ist danach weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tifftoff (7. Oktober 2013)

Chlorhaltigen Reiniger in die Trinkblase füllen, na ich weiss nicht.
Da beseitigt Du Dich eventuell selbst gleich mit.


----------



## xrated (7. Oktober 2013)

Na sollst das ja nicht trinken


----------



## Lord_Farquaad (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich würd die Evoc Trinkblasen noch mit ins Rennen schmeißen. Ich find total klasse, dass man die nach dem Fahren einfach auf links dreht und weghängt. Da hat man nie Probleme mit Schimmel oder sowas. Ich kenn auch welche die die Trinkblasen zwischen dem Fahren immer ins Eisfach machen damit da nix schimmeln kann.


----------



## corratec1234 (15. Oktober 2013)

ich benutze die trinkblasen von mckinley, bekommt man im intersport shop. die blasen sind baugleich zu den deuter/ source blasen nur um die  hälfte günstiger.
als mundstück benutze ich das source helix, bin damit sehr zufrieden. andere mundstücke waren nach kurzer zeit immer schnell undicht und ließen sich nicht besonders gut reinigen.

eigentlich lasse ich nach einer tour nur das rest wasser raus und lege die blase in den gefrierschrank. wenn ich sie mal reinige, dann benutze ich solche zahntabs für die dritten und lass die blase über nacht liegen. schimmel oder sowas hatte ich bisher noch nicht, zumindest nicht sichtbar.

bei klorix usw. hätte ich angst, dass da rückstände in der blase trotz reichlich spülen blieben.

gruß


----------



## heuchler (15. Oktober 2013)

Alternative zu Chlorix wären Chlortabletten. Gibt es im Outdoorshop gegen verunreinigtes Wasser. Erzeugen beim direkten Verwenden unterwegs einen seltsamen Geschmack, das aber hier ja nicht zutreffen würde da das Wasser hinterher entsorgt wird. 
Wie schon erwähnt: die meiner Meinung nach günstigste und effektive Lösung wäre Kuckident.


----------



## rosterberg73 (15. Oktober 2013)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> ich benutze die trinkblasen von mckinley, bekommt man im intersport shop. die blasen sind baugleich zu den deuter/ source blasen nur um die  hälfte günstiger.


 
Das kann ich leider nicht behaupten. Baugleich sind die beiden nicht und dicht ist auch nur annährend die Deuter. Ich hatte jetzt auch zwei Jahre lang die McKinley und habe mir dieses Jahr die Original Deuter geholt. Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Bei Deuter tropft nicht und es läuft auch nicht aus. Dreimal ist es vorgekommen, dass die McKinley im Rucksack oben aufgegangen ist und die 2 Liter sich schön verteilt haben . Mit nassem Rücken und ohne Getränk musste ich die Touren beenden. Ich persönlich bevorzuge das Deuter - System.
Aber es ist vieles Geschmackssache. Die anderen Systeme kenne ich leider nicht.


----------



## corratec1234 (15. Oktober 2013)

@rosterberg, also ich bekomme kaum den Schieber auf die Blase geschweige denn lose.habe nun seit 4 Jahren die Blasen im Einsatz und die sind absolut dicht. vielleicht habe ich Glück oder du hattest leider Pech. 

Gruß Mike


----------



## rosterberg73 (16. Oktober 2013)

Also bei meiner Trinkblase ist der Schieber relativ locker. Vielleicht ist er mittlerweile auch "ausgeleiert" da er im Sommer teilweise mehrfach täglich auf und zu gemacht wird: MTB- und Wandertouren, Alpinklettern und Hochtouren gehen, usw. 
Seit ich die Deuter habe hatte ich das Problem nicht mehr. Bei der Trinkblase meiner Frau war es das gleiche Problem, nur sie hat wesentlich früher auf Deuter umgerüstet. Vielleicht hatten wir auch nur eine "schlechte" Charge erwischt. Wer weiss das schon? Die Sachen von Mc Kinley sind zwar nicht die Besten, aber bei weitem auch nicht die schlechtesten. Gerade im mittleren Preissegment habe ich viel von denen und konnte mich bisher noch nicht beklagen.


----------



## Bench (20. März 2015)

Ich grabe das Thema mal wieder aus, weil ich inzwischen auch mal eine Trinkblase probieren will...
Was ist denn von dieser zu halten? http://www.decathlon.de/trinkblase-500-2-liter-id_8300755.html

Oder sollte man doch etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und was von Camelback, Deuter, Ergon o.ä. kaufen?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (20. März 2015)

Deuter ist einfach eine umgelabelte von den Israelis von Source

Ich bin mit Source zufrieden - zu der Decathlon kann ich leider nix sagen, ab 20-25€ gibts Source und Konsorten.

Und trocknen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (20. März 2015)

Bench schrieb:


> Ich grabe das Thema mal wieder aus, weil ich inzwischen auch mal eine Trinkblase probieren will...
> Was ist denn von dieser zu halten? http://www.decathlon.de/trinkblase-500-2-liter-id_8300755.html
> 
> Oder sollte man doch etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und was von Camelback, Deuter, Ergon o.ä. kaufen?


Ich besitze seit kurzem den Trinkrucksack 500 von Decathlon und dort ist diese Trinkblase dabei. Ich kann bis jetzt nix negatives sagen, mir taugt sie. Gut, bei der ersten Tour hat es noch leicht plastemäßig geschmeckt, aber das machen andere auch. Das Mundstück ist sehr einfach gestaltet, funktioniert aber. Es hat einen "Hauptventil" (on-off) und das Trinknuckel hat vorne einfach einen Schlitz hineingeschnitten, der sich durch die Spannung im Material selbst schließt. Er ist etwas klein, sodass die Durchflussrate etwas gering ist. Ich habe ihn einfach mit dem Cutter ein Stück verlängert und bis jetzt keine negativen Auswirkungen auf die Dichtheit feststellen können. (Ich schließe allerdings auch das On-Off-Ventil, wenn ich fahre.)
Man sollte allerdings schauen, dass im Rucksack nichts Spitzes oder Scharfkantiges dauernd daran reibt, denn das Blasenmaterial ist im Vergleich zu Deuter recht dünn und die Randverschweißung ist auch nicht gerade die breiteste.


----------



## r00kies (20. März 2015)

Ich benutze die von Camelback mit großem Drehverschluss und 3 Liter. Hatte die auch im Bundesheer und kaufe mir nichts mehr anderes. Der Verschluss und das Mundstück tropfen nicht. Der Beutel hat keinen Plastik Geschmack ( wie viele andere) 

Lg r00kies

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hollaho (20. März 2015)

> Meine Blase von Camelbak ist jetzt 6 Jahre und hält immer noch. Gereinigt wird das mit Chlor sonst bräuchte ich jedes Jahr einen neuen Schlauch.



Reinigungsprobleme kann man umgehen, indem man nur Wasser bzw. noch besser leicht kohlensäurehaltiges Wasser einfüllt. Nach der Nutzung Schlauch ausleeren und offen trocknen lassen. Praktisch keinerlei Reinigung erforderlich über Jahre.
Wenn man natürlich zuckriges Zeug rein tut, dann wird man kaum umhin kommen, entweder nach jeder Nutzung gründlich mit heißem Wasser zu spülen oder eben Chemie zu nutzen.
Die Hypochloritlösung ist übrigens unbedenklich, solange man das Zeug nicht konzentriert trinkt. Wegen des Geschmacks würde ich trotzdem gut nachspülen.



> Ich benutze die von Camelback mit großem Drehverschluss und 3 Liter. Hatte die auch im Bundesheer und kaufe mir nichts mehr anderes. Der Verschluss und das Mundstück tropfen nicht. Der Beutel hat keinen Plastik Geschmack ( wie viele andere)



Kann ich mich nur anschließen. Da tropft nix. Wenn man das abgewinkelte Verschußventil dazu nimmt und zu macht, hält das auch mit Draufsetzen dicht beim Transport.


----------



## Yeti666 (20. März 2015)

Bisher bestes Trinksystem, zur Zeit im Ergon BA3 Super Enduro im Einsatz. http://www.bergzeit.de/platypus-big...rc=henkatenk&gclid=CK7Sganwt8QCFQX3wgodAwMAGQ


----------



## noocelo (21. März 2015)

... schau dir mal hydrapak an. bpa-frei, robust, dicht, bezahlbar, leicht zu reinigen, blase und schlauch mit neutraler farbe; oem-produzent von u. a. vaude, fox, salomon, scott, oakley und dakine.


----------



## Bench (21. März 2015)

Thx an alle.
Hab mir eben die Platypus bei Bergzeit bestellt, und bin mal gespannt


----------



## moodyhank (21. März 2015)

Bin gerade auf diesen Thread gestoßen und wollte fragen ob es heute Neuigkeiten gibt, da bei mir bald auch ein Kauf einer neuen Trinkblase ansteht  
Liebe Grüße.


----------



## noocelo (21. März 2015)

... gut, dass du fragst; heute ist nämlich alles anders. würde aber sicherheitshalber noch bis morgen warten.


----------



## Schildbürger (22. März 2015)

Meist schneller als man denkt...


JohSch schrieb:


> ...Und trocknen


Das ist ja die Luxusversion...  Fürs Wohnzimmer.
Meine ist etwas einfacher, meine Trickblasen hängen einfach am Regal im Keller.



Ein alter Beitrag von mir zum Thema, ist ja nicht ganz neu.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/trinkblase-trocknen-nach-omas-patentrezept.164478/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bosseli (22. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hab auch seit 3 Woche  die Evoc-Blase 2L und bin absolut zufrieden. Ist dicht, handlich und macht einen stabilen eindruck. 

Lg Fabio


----------



## hans7 (21. März 2016)

Hallo Leute,

bestelle gerade eine Hydrapak ShapeShift und muss sagen, die ist gerade nicht weit verbreitet in Deutschland. Die Onlineshops muss man echt suchen. Wenn dann findet man ofmals nur die alten mit dem schwarzen Beissventil, anstatt dem neuen Blauen. (Amazon mal ausgenommen). Als Shimano (1zu1 identisch) kann man sie auch noch finden.

Die anderen Marken findet man ja wie Sand am mehr. Ist die Hydrapak so wenig nachgefragt? Wundert mich, da diese meine Source abgelöst hat: Pfiffige Details wie der ShapeShift und auch das Umdrehen der Blase sprechen für sich.


----------



## heuchler (21. März 2016)

Moin Hans,

die Hydrapak sieht meinem Geigerrig sehr sehr ähnlich - sogar so ähnlich dass ich denke dass das Teil nur umgelabelt ist - ohne den Blasebalg den ich noch habe.

Aber... das Mundstück ist ekelig. Ich säubere meine Trinkblase immer nach dem Biken und habe da nur Wasser drin. Der Schlauch war immer sauber, irgendwann habe ich jedoch gesehen dass das Mundstück versifft war. 
Einmal mit dem Zahnstocher, der dann schwarz/grün war, habe ich den Schlauch abgeschnitten und eins von Source draufgedreht. 
Hier sieht man aufgrund des transparenten Aufbaus viel früher ob sich was festgesetzt hat.


----------



## hans7 (21. März 2016)

Hi Heuchler,

welches Ventil hast du, das schwarze oder das Blaue? Ich finde die Ventile nehmen sich zw. dem Source und dem blauen Hydrapak nicht viel. Das Blaue kann man auch komplett in Einzelteile zerlegen, deswegen hatte ich mit Schimmel da auch noch nie Probleme.


----------



## noocelo (21. März 2016)

das original hydrapak-mundstück taugt nicht viel. ich nutze deswegen das blaue camelbak-ventil. das passt optimal auf den transparenten hydrapak-schlauch, tropft nicht und bietet einen deutlich größeren durchfluss.


----------



## hans7 (21. März 2016)

Mit original meinst du das schwarze, nicht das blaue "Blaster Valve". Das ist auch das erst was ich gemacht hatte. Das Originale ausgetauscht gegen das Blaster Valve. Anscheinend gibt es das Hydrapak nicht mit dem blauen, obwohl es sehr oft in der Abbildung ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (21. März 2016)

meine das:


 

gegen das:


----------

